# Partage d'écran entre mac et apple TV



## Wills608 (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjours j'ai une petite question concernant l'utilisation de l'apple tv 2 et d'un MacBook est il possible de faire un partage d'écran. Je m'explique en gros j'aimerais être dans mon canapé et quand l'envie m'en prend pouvoir afficher mon bureau sur l'apple TV sans fil un peu comme avec l'iphone et Aireplay. Apres quelques recherche je n'est pas trouvé de sujet parlant de cette possibilité mais on ne sais jamais


----------



## Mac Chris (7 Mars 2012)

ca marche avec un ipad2 et sous iOs5 (recopie ecran)


----------



## Kamidh (7 Mars 2012)

C'est possible mais avec OS X Mountain Lion disponible pour tous cet été ! Il faut également iOS 5.1 sur l'Apple TV !

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/mountain-lion/features.html#airplay


----------



## 1.1.1 (7 Mars 2012)

Ça sera possible avec mountain uniquement si ton Mac est récent cad 2011. Un peu à la Siri le coup.
Moi je suis très déçu de  l Apple Tv. J'ai investi dans un adaptateur hdmi, c'est 
horrible mais depuis 15 mois je n'ai pas trouve mieux. 


Le mode miroir sera un luxe pour les possesseur de Mac book pro de 2010


----------



## raidehobbit (8 Mars 2012)

1.1.1 a dit:


> Le mode miroir sera un luxe pour les possesseur de Mac book pro de 2010



Pourquoi tu dis ça ?


----------

